
Startupcraft 2 (a Starcraft tournament for Startups in SF) announced - justin
http://www.startupcraftsf.com/1/post/2011/02/startupcraft-ii-february-26th-yes-for-real-this-time.html
======
jeff18
I really like the new division system this time around. I thought I was good,
but got utterly crushed last time! HuK commentated my match though, which was
amazing (even though he made fun of me).

~~~
thedz
HuK was commentating last time? Didn't notice that

~~~
catch23
yeah he was... was funny when he commented the beginner's 2v2 finals match. I
don't think I knew what the hell I was doing, but HuK still made it sound a
little interesting :-)

------
kk3
hi, so, i'm a mediocre developer but if you notice at the bottom of my
resume...masters league startcraft player. am i hired?

~~~
lwat
Only if you play 'random'

------
lallouz
This needs to happen in NYC stat! Team Hashable representing.

~~~
irondavycole
Yes! I would absolutely participate.

~~~
mdolon
+1 to that. Anyone want to take charge and organize a NYC version?

------
jasonmcalacanis
Mahalo developers will win--hands down.

it's on.

~~~
justin
Are you coming up, Jason?

------
jjcm
Is there a formal definition for "startup" here? I noticed that Flickr was on
the list of previous attendees, can I represent a larger corporation such as
Microsoft?

~~~
benologist
If you're lucky they'll be using the TechCrunch definition - whether you've
made, sold for or raised billions you're a startup if you still move ad
inventory!

------
fatbat
Wait, what happened to the old one? What did I miss?

~~~
catch23
You missed a very hectic & crazy starcraft bracket. I think about 30% of those
that signed up didn't show, but was filled with a bunch of random people that
were on the waiting list and present. So if you don't sign up in time, you can
probably still show up and get a few games in! I did get to play against spez
in the beginner bracket (and lost).

It's too bad there won't be a 4v4 bracket this time.

------
JeremyBanks
There aren't any videos from the first one, are there? I don't see them on the
site. If not, would it be possible to make them this time?

------
MarkPNeyer
team twilio in the houuuuuuuuuuuuuuse

------
Klonoar
Call me when it's Street Fighter.

~~~
justin
We have an in-house street fighter league at Justin.tv actually, and play
every day at lunch.

~~~
Klonoar
...Seriously?

I'm in town through Thursday evening, and would love a chance to play anyone
who works there. Email me or hit me on Twitter?

ryan@venodesigns.net @ryanmcgrath

------
citricsquid
oh cool, the people I work for are sponsoring this. Shame I'm in the wrong
country (not to mention I suck at Starcraft 2). Are there lists of the
previous results, I can't find them and I poked around for a bit!

------
ohashi
I wish I was in the area :(

------
simonsarris
Oh how I wish I could participate.

Sadly I'm from NH.

~~~
spiralganglion
NH: like HN, but for shutdowns? (kidding)

------
giannii
Game on. #Disqus

